# MAC 3 D glitter



## romi79_2008 (Mar 18, 2013)

MAC blacktrack fl, typographic, carbon, bnack type in crease and under brow. On lid ben nye silver cream shadow and 3d glitter





  	Nyx milk & reflects pearl inner lid, ben nye silver cream shadow & 3d glitter mid lid, blacktrack &carbon outer lid


----------



## Janice (Mar 18, 2013)

LOVE this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JaneHorror (Mar 20, 2013)

Looove the first one, reminds of that one Audrey Hepburn poster


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

Very creative, love it!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 4, 2013)

I adore 3D silver.. good to see it being used.  Love the intensity of the first & the sharp lines of the second.


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

Beautiful as always! :eyelove: Your are so talented!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 7, 2013)

^ Thank you, I`m practicing to get better I still struggle with some styles, but getting there


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

I've fallen in love and am going to marry that top look! lol Stunningly gorgeous!  Amazing job! =)


----------



## noonootoo (Sep 28, 2015)

Absolutely love the glitter!!!! Great job!!


----------



## AllTimeMakeup (Oct 17, 2015)

it's really gorgeous eye makeup!


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 18, 2015)

oh this is so pretty!!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 15, 2015)

omg wowww


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Beautiful!! I love sparkly eyes and smoky eyes, so this is right up my alley!


----------

